# You Might Be Surprised To Learn...



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 12, 2010)

The idea for this thread came to me when I was in the shower of all places! How it works is that you make a statement about yourself that people might not necessarily guess or know about you. So something that kind of goes against your 'norm' and why it's so 'surprising'.

So

You might be surprised to learn that the Sugababes are one of my favourite bands to listen to because I'm generally known for being into rock and metal.

Your turn!


----------



## lolaB (Jun 12, 2010)

Hmm. You might be surprised to know I play WoW because I'm known for being...a girl? lol


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 12, 2010)

^I actually play WoW too


----------



## lolaB (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh cool! What server and class?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 12, 2010)

Argent Dawn on the European servers. Level 75 Paladin


----------



## divadoll (Jun 12, 2010)

I played warcraft before it became world of warcraft. Level 75 Paladin - cool!

You may be surprised to know that I am lazy although I'm known to make do EVERYTHING.


----------



## Geek (Jun 12, 2010)

You might be surprised to know that I:


don't wear makeup or cosmetics
don't know much about makeup or cosmetics
don't cross dress


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 12, 2010)

You might be surprised to know that....

I LOVE the UFC. Something about strong, rugged men beating each other up is hot! LOL


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 12, 2010)

Johnnie You &amp; me both I love the hell out of those Matches oh Yes HOT!!!!





You may be surprised to know I am a Huge Sylvia Browne Book reader!!!! Amazing stuff!!


----------



## mmagirl (Jun 12, 2010)

You might be surprised to know that..

I'm a amatuer MMA fighter.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 12, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Johnnie You &amp; me both I love the hell out of those Matches oh Yes HOT!!!!




You may be surprised to know I am a Huge Sylvia Browne Book reader!!!! Amazing stuff!!

That's awesome Monet!! Do you have a fav fighter?


----------



## akathegnat (Jun 13, 2010)

I've had paranormal investigators to my house...twice. Learned some very interesting stuff.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've had paranormal investigators to my house...twice. Learned some very interesting stuff. I've always been fascinated with that stuff. I grew up in a house with spirits. My family all have stories of spirits. Tell us some of the interesting stuff.
Another thing you might be surprised to learn...

my sister and I had shared recurring nightmares when we were young. She and I dreamt of the same thing for years when we were young and we didn't know about each others dreams until we were in our 20's.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's awesome Monet!! Do you have a fav fighter? Oh my fav is the buff one with no shirt.................oh wait their all like that (oh my nowonder i love it LMFAO) ok on a serious note though Hmmm i cant say i really have a favorite &amp; since we been moving for the past month n a half I cant watch any of them anymore lol



i just really love to watch em all well almost.......Who would you say our fav is johnnie!!!?

Diva &amp; akathegnat all this paranormal talk Another thing you might be surprised to learn when i was little I used to go to sleep only to be above myself watching myself sleep wondering why this is happening........Happened 3 times of which i can remember lol Guess that why im into stuff like that now &amp; learn alot from The books I mentioned earlier in this post!!!


----------



## divadoll (Jun 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Another thing you might be surprised to learn when i was little I used to go to sleep only to be above myself watching myself sleep wondering why this is happening........Happened 3 times of which i can remember lol Guess that why im into stuff like that now &amp; learn alot from The books I mentioned earlier in this post!!! *humming scary music* scary...


----------



## perlanga (Jun 13, 2010)

I can dance flamenco. I took lessons from age 7 to and performed to about age 14. I can also do it with the castanets, which not a lot of people can do!

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Diva &amp; akathegnat all this paranormal talk Another thing you might be surprised to learn when i was little I used to go to sleep only to be above myself watching myself sleep wondering why this is happening........Happened 3 times of which i can remember lol Guess that why im into stuff like that now &amp; learn alot from The books I mentioned earlier in this post!!!

You know, a few years ago I read a magazine and a girl had a similar experience in which she would occasionally be hovering over her sleeping body, she also stated she passed the hallway once and seen herself sitting on her bed! Crazy.

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You might be surprised to know that I:

don't wear makeup or cosmetics
don't know much about makeup or cosmetics
don't cross dress
 I promise I'm not surprised to know these things, I always took you for "the company computer guy".


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 13, 2010)

You might also be surprised to learn that for all my self assurance I can be very insecure at times.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2010)

you might be interested to know I hate towelling myself dry. I prefer to drip. No idea why!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You might be surprised to know that I:

don't wear makeup or cosmetics
don't know much about makeup or cosmetics
don't cross dress
 LOL I always wondered these things LOL just never wanted to ask It seemed clear you didnt cross dress or know makeup much but I still wondered......

Perlanga I seriously once after seeing my sleeping body went to the hallway &amp; back around the dining room to my room again &amp; it was the weirdest thing especially as a little girl lol


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you might be interested to know I hate towelling myself dry. I prefer to drip. No idea why! Haha, do you leave a Hansel &amp; Gretel style trail of drips?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2010)

lol - yup!


----------



## Lucy (Jun 13, 2010)

lol rosie i'm the same!

you might be suprised to know that i'm crazy about cheese. all kinds of cheese, except blue. i go to cheese markets. my first stop in the supermarket is the cheese section. i LOVE cheese.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol rosie i'm the same!
you might be suprised to know that i'm crazy about cheese. all kinds of cheese, except blue. i go to cheese markets. my first stop in the supermarket is the cheese section. i LOVE cheese.

I think she's trying to tell us she likes cheese a little bit?
You might be surprised to learn that I am qualified to work with race horses as a stable girl


----------



## Karren (Jun 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You might be surprised to know that I:

don't wear makeup or cosmetics
don't know much about makeup or cosmetics
don't cross dress
 I'm shocked T! Lol. 
Ok..


I not really a girl.. Duhhhh...
I don't really want to be a girl
I'm not gay
I'm happily married
I love playing ice hockey


----------



## akathegnat (Jun 13, 2010)

I learned that people can be magnets for spirits or what ever you want to call them. I ended up calling them hitch hikers. I'd been seeing stuff since I was old enough to talk and tell my parents about the people in my room at night. We now have documented voices and orbs on video. I just thought I was crazy for the longest time that I was hearing things and seeing things. It wasn't until the medium walked in the house not knowing anything or us, and walking up to me and said you see them and hear them. This was with 5 others standing around.


----------



## Karren (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow... That is a bit creepy..


----------



## divadoll (Jun 13, 2010)

*more creepy music*

Yes, I know people can be 'attract' spirits like magnets. Perhaps they think you can help them because you can see them. They are also most attracted to children as they are less troubled by the real world so they can 'see' them better.

You may be surprised to know that my son, when he was 3, saw a ghost in our previous house - a previous owner died of cancer there (non-malicious). My daughter had an imaginary friend there named Lisa. She had a full description, she was REALLY upset when we moved because Lisa did not come with us. For a whole year, she wanted us to move back. She was 3 years old when we moved.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 13, 2010)

you might be surprised to know...

I like to buy tubes of pillsbury choco chip cookie dough and eat half the tube with a spoon before i even make a cookie.

When I turned 21, my new boyfriend was just entering kindergarten.

I was raised by my lesbian mother here in the good ol Bay Area of California and am a member of PFLAG, Parents, Families, &amp; Friends of Lesbians and Gays.

I really know VERY little about wine, even though I am the President of my Wine Club. I just like to drink and have excuses to plan events.


----------



## Karren (Jun 13, 2010)

Craddel Robber!! lol I thought you were 21, Jen! Ok maybe 22 but no older that 23!!


----------



## divadoll (Jun 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Craddel Robber!! lol I thought you were 21, Jen! Ok maybe 22 but no older that 23!! I know... I was thinking so how old is he now? 9-10? Is this like the Timetraveller's wife?


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh my fav is the buff one with no shirt.................oh wait their all like that (oh my nowonder i love it LMFAO) ok on a serious note though Hmmm i cant say i really have a favorite &amp; since we been moving for the past month n a half I cant watch any of them anymore lol




i just really love to watch em all well almost.......Who would you say our fav is johnnie!!!? Haha! Well, so far it's Rampage Jackson, Rashad Evans and Rich Franklin ;^)


----------



## mmagirl (Jun 14, 2010)

Rich Franklin KO chuck Liddell Saturday at UFC 115 GREAT fight.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *mmagirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rich Franklin KO chuck Liddell Saturday at UFC 115 GREAT fight. I know and in the 1st round! I was thrilled he won but felt pretty bad for Chuck.


----------



## mmagirl (Jun 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know and in the 1st round! I was thrilled he won but felt pretty bad for Chuck. Me too! awesome fight!!


----------



## Karren (Jun 14, 2010)

What's with you girls and fighting?? Lol. Everyone knows that fights aren't really fights unless theirs ice hockey involved!


----------



## mmagirl (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## akathegnat (Jun 14, 2010)

Surprisingly enough...I still see and hear things other don't at 33.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 16, 2010)

You might be surprised to learn..

I took boxing lessons at the age of 19

I have a black belt in taekwondo


----------



## Karren (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow.. Your a lethal weapon, Shelley!!


----------



## edward003 (Jun 18, 2010)

i only play gitar!haha!


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 18, 2010)

You might be surprised to know I:

Commuted from Juarez Mexico to El Paso TX EVERYDAY for my ENTIRE pre-collegiate education, minus senoir year, when we moved to El Paso. (2 hours in queue to cross over every morning) And don't worry, my parents are squares, private catholic school for me....for 14 years.

When I speak English I totally sound like a valley girl. I speak just the way I type, like, for sure. lol

Whern I speak Spanish I sound like a big time "fresa" which translates to strawberry, which is pretty much the mexican version of a valley girl. I've always wondered if I mastered any other languages, would the valley girl phenomena carry on? Like, I hope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I'm ridiculously frightened by pirates. I will shake, cry, hyperventilate, scream bloody murder and run away. If they say arrrrr forget it. I will poop myself.

Blame it on Disneyland. lol


----------



## Karren (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL, Lisa... I guess the Rio Grande is in a valley?


----------



## breakdownbeauty (Jun 19, 2010)

You might be surprised to know that..

I was diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis 10 years ago and at one point I couldn't walk and had to be in a wheel-chair for over a year. But now, after going through physical therapy, getting on lots of meds and taking a shot each night, I am back to normal and doing great!


----------



## Tyari (Jun 22, 2010)

You might be surprised to learn...

that I have lupus and fibromyalgia. I was diagnosed in Aug 08.

I grind my teeth when I sleep.

I haven't had 1 single cell phone for a whole year, I'm constantly upgrading. Longest I've kept one was for like 6-9 months.


----------

